# OCR aber wie?



## i125 (24. Juli 2006)

Morgen zusammen,

mein kleines Problemchen:
Ich bekomme auf ner Webseite ein Bild. Dieses Bild enthält Buchstaben, diese soll ich mit einem Programm auslesen und die Daten verarbeiten.

Hat schonmal jemand von euch eine Bilderkennungssoftware(OCR) geschrieben? Wo würde ich denn Informationen darüber finden.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## deepthroat (24. Juli 2006)

Hi.

Du kannst dir ja mal GOCR (alias JOCR) anschauen - ist ein Open Source Project: http://www-e.uni-magdeburg.de/jschulen/ocr/index.html

Gruß


----------

